# English Speaking Tax Accountant



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

We are looking to make contact with an english speaking tax accountant preferably in L' Marche and even better yet, close to Ascoli Piceno. This year will be our first year for which we will have to file Italian Taxes as residents.


----------



## Filippo Scatigna (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello, sorry for not seeing your post earlier. I have just joined the forum. It is not really necessary to find an accountant locally as all of this type of work can be completed via email and telephone. If you need any help feel free to contact me I can either help you or if you want a local person I may be able to help you find one. Good luck with the taxes, it is not really as difficult as some would make out.

Filippo



Larry and Arlene said:


> We are looking to make contact with an english speaking tax accountant preferably in L' Marche and even better yet, close to Ascoli Piceno. This year will be our first year for which we will have to file Italian Taxes as residents.


----------

